# Egg Creation ~ Do you think this will work?



## Callisto in NC (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, so whenever I make a whole quiche, half of it gets tossed.  The other day I found "baking sheets" by Pillsbury called Crescent Creations.  They come in a tube just like crescent rolls except they are one big sheet.  What I'm curious about is this recipe:  

Layer 2 shallow individual rectangle French White Corningware bowl with the pastry.  

Mix four eggs, cream, swiss cheese, and bacon.  Add white pepper and salt.  

Pour liquid mixture into crescent creations lined bowls.  

Bake at 350 until top is golden brown.


So ~ what I'm wondering is will this work?  Should I pre-bake the pastry?  I don't normally bake the pie shell before making the quiche.  This just sounded good, maybe even change out crab for the bacon (a fave quiche).  

Any thoughts?


----------



## Constance (Aug 26, 2008)

Even though the recipe doesn't call for it, I'd bake the crust for about 10 minutes before putting in the filling, just to keep it from getting soggy.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmm. quiche on a croissant.  Could be good.

I'd be concerned that the dough may take longer to cook through as it is thicker than a pie crust.  I guess you could do an experiment, cutting a sheet into smaller pieces and trying one not pre-baked.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 26, 2008)

That's why I come here.  I didn't even think about the fact that the roll will bake up thicker than a pie crust.  It starts out the same thickness.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2008)

You could make individual quiches in those dishes and freeze some: Google Answers: Can quiche be frozen? How?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 26, 2008)

You can also make mini quiches in muffin tins or maybe a small cast iron pan like the size you cook a couple of eggs in.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

How long does it say it takes to fully cook the pastry?  How long does a quiche take to cook?  You can always cover the edges with foil.  Does the pastry come with a recipe on the side of it?  Yea, 20 questions...17 more to go


----------



## *amy* (Aug 26, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, so whenever I make a whole quiche, half of it gets tossed. The other day I found "baking sheets" by Pillsbury called Crescent Creations. They come in a tube just like crescent rolls except they are one big sheet. What I'm curious about is this recipe:
> 
> Layer 2 shallow individual rectangle French White Corningware bowl with the pastry.
> 
> ...


 
Can I ask what went wrong with your quiche - why you tossed half? When I make quiche, I make it in quiche pan/dish. You could even use a foil pie plate. Have used crescent dough as a base for pizza in a rectangular metal pan, but not corning ware, & baked the crust first. Honestly, I would go with another recipe - either for pizza or quiche, but don't think pouring eggs over dough will work. Just my honest experienced opinion. I have not tried the product or crescent creations lined bowls. Can you give a link or post the recipe in its entirety?


----------



## Dina (Aug 26, 2008)

Callisto,
I've tried muffin size quiche in a 12-muffin dark aluminum pan and it works quite well.  I buy the Pillsbury pie sheets, cut them in 4" circles or squares, place them in the muffin pan, fill with the egg, sauteed onion, cheese, bacon mixture then bake.  I've found it bakes better and you get a crispier finish.  I would bake only one on your Corningware to try first.  Good luck.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 26, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> How long does it say it takes to fully cook the pastry?  How long does a quiche take to cook?  You can always cover the edges with foil.  Does the pastry come with a recipe on the side of it?  Yea, 20 questions...17 more to go


The pastry says 10 minutes to cook.  The last time I cooked quich it took well over 25 minutes for the cheese and egg not to taste raw.  That's why I worry about cooking the pastry first.  No quich recipe.  They actually encourage you to "create your own" using this new product.  You can even submit it to them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

I say just do it!  If the pastry edges start to cook too fast just cover with foil.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 26, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Can you give a link or post the recipe in its entirety?


That's the entire recipe.  I'm creating it from a combo of different quiche recipes I've used in the past.  

Kitchenelf ~ I was pretty much just going to line the bottom so the eggs would get an edge rather than burning the crust.  I wish I could explain my vision better.  I guess I'll just do it tomorrow night and report back.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds interesting.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 26, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> That's the entire recipe.  I'm creating it from a combo of different quiche recipes I've used in the past.
> 
> Kitchenelf ~ I was pretty much just going to line the bottom so the eggs would get an edge rather than burning the crust.  I wish I could explain my vision better.  I guess I'll just do it tomorrow night and report back.



I can visualize that - the crust will just be on the bottom.  Sounds interesting and good!!!!!  I'm leaning towards blind baking....you?  Do you think it will puff without blind baking?  I know...that's why you asked us   Blind bake one and not the other?


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 27, 2008)

A different suggestion (I know, you didn't actually ask....) is to simply use smaller tins to bake the quiche in, making smaller quiches.  Instead of a 9 inch shell, try 6inch.


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

*That would be Wonderful*

I think that using the crescent rolls would taste wonderful.  I have to agree with par-baking the crust. Crescent rolls have a higher fat content and tend to bake slower in the middle especially when covered by fillings. 5-7 min should do it to give your quiche an even and thorough baking.

Instead of replacing the bacon with crab, leave the bacon and add crab and I'll be there for dinner!


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh! you could even; once the top firms up a bit, brush with melted butter and sprinkle a little onion salt over it.  That would create a flavor medley from first bite to last bite.  Yummy!   I might even top with cheese first then the butter and onion salt.  Maybe a mixture of Romano and Swiss.


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

*P.s.*

Oh and I'm not peddling products but, bake it in stoneware. That will help remove any excess moisture and give your quiche firmness.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

Look who showed up to the party!!!!  

I could use my 4 loaf stone and see how that would work.  But then I have to serve it on something and you know me, there's generally not a lot of extra dishes around.  

If the "carb queen" doesn't have to carb up tonight maybe tonight's the night to try this.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Look who showed up to the party!!!!
> 
> I could use my 4 loaf stone and see how that would work.  But then I have to serve it on something and you know me, there's generally not a lot of extra dishes around.
> 
> If the "carb queen" doesn't have to carb up tonight maybe tonight's the night to try this.



Won't it be hard to remove from the 4-loaf stone pan?  Seems like low sides are the way to go.

Chef2337 - welcome to DC.  Feel free to edit your posts if you want to add something - just click the edit button in the lower right corner of your post, be sure your cursor is at the end, and add away!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Won't it be hard to remove from the 4-loaf stone pan?  Seems like low sides are the way to go.
> 
> Chef2337 - welcome to DC.  Feel free to edit your posts if you want to add something - just click the edit button in the lower right corner of your post, be sure your cursor is at the end, and add away!


Chef2337 is a forum newbie.   

My loaf pan is fairly shallow because it's four loaves to one stone.  It's the only stone I still love.  It's my flats I've screwed up.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

I know - which is why she probably doesn't know about the edit button.  That's what we do here - help people get around the site and learn how to use it.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 27, 2008)

At least here the edit button says EDIT.  I've been on other forums where you have to guess and half the time it's the "report" button and not the edit button.  

Bacon AND crab.  The more I think about that the better it sounds.  And if I did individual dishes, I could leave the crab out of the carb queen's dish.  (_The "carb queen" is my daughter who has to "carb up" twice a week for cross country meets_)


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

No other stone pan huh?   I couldn't remember what you had. But I have to agree the bread loaf pan may be too deep and not the right dimensions for quiche.   So next best corning ware!  

As far as the carb queen is concerned we should all run after eating quiche so she'll be just fine!

I'm Editing to add - Is this how I do it?
Thanks for the Welcome - So Good So Far!


If the Loaf pan is shallow enough it just might make 4 nice quiches'.  I would try it.  As far as getting them out it could be done.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

For the carb queen Callisto - I wonder how a layer of thinly sliced red potatoes (already steamed done) would be on the bottom OR the top of the quiche?  Maybe once it sets up layer them and they will brown up a bit?


----------



## Chef2337 (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the way you think.  Potatoes and Quiche Yummy!  Crust~Quiche~Potatoes~Cheese It would add that little surprise element to make it stand out.  Definitely let the potatoes bake on top and brown before covering with cheese.  

After you Bake this and it's wonderful submit it to Pillsbury ~ I will look for it on the can.  don't forget the butter and onion salt to finish it off.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness.  The end result was so funny with this.  I par cooked the crust and then poured the egg in.  Before I could get the bacon or cheese in, the crust dislodged from the bottom and floated to the top.  I tried pushing it down with the cheese, but to no avail.  I ended up with "upside down quiches"  Crust on the top, egg on the bottom.  I'll throw up a picture soon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

- it still couldn't have been bad!  That is too funny!  Do you think cooking the crust less would help?  I can see the look of horror on your face!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 31, 2008)

Taste was great, and I was persistent because I still cooked it after the crust started floating, but it was just so funny looking.  I think I'll just call it "Callisto's Infamous Upside Down Quiche ~ All the Flavor, none of the look"


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

Egg/Quiche Pot Pie?


----------

